# Issues during upgrade from 10.3 to 11.0



## Daniel_R (Dec 19, 2016)

Some days ago I upgrade FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p12 to 11.0-RELEASE.  I followed the instructions from https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/announce.html.  There is another guide at https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/installation.html#upgrade-binary.  The main difference between these two is the handling of /usr/bin/bspatch, but for a system with current patch level this shouldn't be necessary any more, right?

However, `freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RELEASE` always ended with the message "failed".  Calling freebsd-update with option "-v debug" showed after some HTTP 404 errors a connection failure.

At this point I needed help.  Maybe via mailing list, and maybe somebody else already experienced the same problem.  So I looked here: https://docs.freebsd.org/mail/  What?  (Before somebody yells at me here is the commented list of FreeBSD mailing lists: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/eresources-mail.html)  My last straw was to ask somebody I know at FreeBSD.

Pedro wrote "... update5.freebsd.org ..."
There is more than one update server.  I tried some but I didn't succeed with a single server.  I had to change the server manually in /etc/freebsd-update.conf after the first "fail".  Is there something wrong with the update servers?  Can freebsd-update be configured such that they are switched automatically?  There is a pool of servers mentioned in /etc/freebsd-update.conf but not said how to set it.  Is there a list of update servers?

My next steps were `freebsd-update install` and reboot … mountroot fails!  The drive names have changed: ad4s1a to ada0s1a, ad4s1b to ada0s1b, and acd0 to cd0.  What you can do here is to get a list of recognized drives, select the most promising end enter it at the mountroot prompt, and (if it was successful) changing them in /etc/fstab and reeboot.
Pedro wrote: "You can avoid this hassle by using bsdlabel(8)."

The remaining installation steps performed without further unusual problems.  Now, the system works almost as good as before.  Switching between the virtual terminals is a little bit slow.


----------



## Daniel_R (Aug 10, 2017)

Update: During the upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE I run into the same problem of not being able to fetch all necessary files.  Now, setting FETCH_BIND_ADDRESS helped, i.e. `env FETCH_BIND_ADDRESS=<my host's IP address> freebsd-update ...`.  Thanks to Thread 60771.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2017)

Daniel_R said:


> Some days ago I upgrade FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p12 to 11.0-RELEASE. I followed the instructions from https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/announce.html. There is another guide at https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/installation.html#upgrade-binary. The main difference between these two is the handling of /usr/bin/bspatch, but for a system with current patch level this shouldn't be necessary any more, right?


To avoid any issues just make sure your 10.3 machine is fully up to date before upgrading to 11.1. This issue was resolved with 10.3-RELEASE-p6, so your p12 should already have the fix.

It's this bug that's the reason: https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-16:09.freebsd-update.asc


----------



## Remington (Aug 10, 2017)

SirDice said:


> To avoid any issues just make sure your 10.3 machine is fully up to date before upgrading to 11.1. This issue was resolved with 10.3-RELEASE-p6, so your p12 should already have the fix.



It is alright to upgrade from 10.3 to 11.1 thereby skipping 11.0?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2017)

Remington said:


> It is alright to upgrade from 10.3 to 11.1 thereby skipping 11.0?


Yes, that's fine. Apart from the previously mentioned freebsd-update(8) bug you normally can upgrade from any supported version. There's no need to install any of the intermediate versions.


----------

